# news 11/24



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Celtics Assign Pruitt to D-League Affiliate Utah Flash

*PROVO, Utah, Nov. 23, 2007 - The Boston Celtics announced today that they have assigned rookie guard Gabe Pruitt to their NBA Development League affiliate Utah Flash. Pruitt is the team's second assignment to the NBA Development League this season. 
The rookie guard is the third NBA player assigned to the Flash this season. He joins Celtics teammate Brandon Wallace and Utah Jazz rookie Kyrylo Fesenko on the Utah roster. The Flash open the 2007-08 NBA D-League season Saturday at Anaheim.

Pruitt was averaging 2.0 points and 0.5 assists in 3.0 minutes per game at the time of the assignment. Pruitt appeared in two games this season for the Celtics and was on the inactive list for six games. Pruitt appeared in six preseason games for the Celtics averaging 2.6 points while shooting .444 percent from the field. Pruitt averaged 5.4 points, 2.4 rebounds and 1.2 assists in 22.4 minutes per game during the 2007 NBA Summer League in Las Vegas.

The Flash home opener is set for Tuesday at the McKay Events Center in Orem. Tipoff is scheduled for 7 p.m. MT.
​<table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr valign="top"><td>.</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Colorado 14ers Launch New Website Re-Design*

Broomfield, Colo. - The Colorado 14ers of the NBA Development League has launched its official 2007-08 season website. Fans can view the redesigned site at www.14ersHoops.com. The 14ers open the 2007-08 season tonight at the Broomfield Event Center when they host the Anaheim Arsenal. Tip off is set for 7 p.m. 
Bring a new, unopened toy to the box office to donate to Toys for Tots and receive free admission to tonight's game. The 14ers are also offering $5 youth tickets with the purchase of an adult ticket for both games this weekend. The 14ers host the Idaho Stampede Saturday (11/24) at 7 p.m.
"This season's 14ers website not only has a fresh new look, but it aims to be informative, user friendly and serve as a fun, multi-media outlet for fans to get to know the team and enjoy basketball whether it be at home or on the road," said Erin Pahl, Director of Media and Public Relations, Broomfield Sports and Entertainment.
Primary features include live in-game scores and statistics, a player leader board, league standings and a NBA Tracker to stay informed on D-League player call-ups. Fans can view player action shots and a weekly video featuring player interviews and highlights from the week's games. Other sections include ticket information, rosters, headline news, newsletter sign-up and a calendar of giveaway / promotion nights and community and family events. 
For information on the 14ers or season, partial plan or game tickets, please visit www.14ersHoops.com or call (303) 465-HOOP. For single game tickets, visit www.Ticketmaster.com, charge-by-phone at (303) 830-TIXS or any Ticketmaster Ticket Center.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*14ers top Arsenal with big second half*

DENVER - Nov. 23, 2007 - The Colorado 14ers opened up the 2007-2008 NBA Development League season with a 120-113 victory over the Anaheim Arsenal. Colorado moves to 1-0 with the win, while Anaheim falls to 0-1 with the loss. 
The 14ers used a big second half surge to hold off Anaheim, outscoring the Arsenal 68-55 after halftime to take the win. Elton Brown scored 16 of his 24 points after the break, and pulled down a game high 12 rebounds for Colorado in the win. Kaniel Dickens led all scorers with 27 points on the night for the 14ers.

"We used the altitude to our advantage tonight," said 14ers Head Coach Joe Wolf. "The guys stuck in there and did a nice job recovering from a mistake prone first half."

Anaheim jumped out to nine point lead early in the second quarter, led by point guard Davin White. He scored 12 of his 23 points in the first half in helping the Arsenal to an eight point halftime advantage. Dickens countered with 16 first half points of his own to keep Colorado in the game.

The backcourt tandem of White and Guillermo Diaz combined for 47 points, but it wasn't enough to hold off Colorado's fourth quarter surge. The 14ers finished with a 40 point period to cap off the season opening win. 

Anaheim returns home to take on the Utah Flash in the Arsenal's home opener tomorrow night. Colorado will host the Idaho Stampede at the Broomfield Event Center on Saturday. 

About the 14ers: The 14ers are in their second season after winning the D-League Western Division Post-Season Championship in 2007. Colorado set very high standards in its first season in the NBA Development League with a long list of honors. In 2006-2007 the 14ers became only the second team in D-League history to have three players named as All D-League First Team Performers when Louis Amundson, Elton Brown, and Von Wafer were recognized by the league's coaches. Amundson also took home Rookie of the Year Honors, while Brown led the D-League in rebounding and double-double performances on the season. Colorado also placed a league high five players in the first ever NBA Development League All-Star Game in 2007, with Amundson, Brown, and Wafer all being selected along with Pooh Jeter and Rick Rickert. Head Coach Joe Wolf was also chosen as the first ever Western Division All-Star Coach for the game in Las Vegas. Jeter also went on to be named as an Honorable Mention All D-League Performer in 2007. To date the 14ers have had five GATORADE NBA Call-Ups in team history, with Louis Amundson now playing for the Philadelphia 76ers, Von Wafer for the Denver Nuggets, and Eddie Gill with the New Jersey Nets.

For more information on the 2007-2008 14ers schedule and team, log on to www.14ershoops.com. Tickets for all 14ers home games at the Broomfield Event Center are available at all Ticketmaster outlets, 303-830-TIXS, and at www.ticketmaster.com.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Defending Champs Fall Short In Home Opener*

BISMARCK, N.D. November 23, 2007: The NBA Development League Champion Dakota Wizards fell tonight 101 - 99 in their home opener against the new expansion team the Iowa Energy. 
Chicago Bulls assigned player, guard JamesOn Curry lead all scores with 24 points on the night while dishing five assists. The Energy, who led by as many as 12 points in the first half finished the game with five guys in double figures. 

"It's good to get the win on the road", said head coach Nick Nurse. "It's nice to finally see what our guys can do in game situation. We have banged on each other for a while so it's great to get out of here with a win". 

A back and forth second half showed the Wizards with a strong come back led by guard Maurice Baker and center Kevin Lyde who combined for 28 points, with the Wizards taking the lead at 7:40 in the third to go up 58-57. 

It was a game of streaks however and the Energy struck at the right time in the fourth as they took the lead back at 11:05 mark in the forth and never looked back. 

Iowa, 1-0 on the season records their first win as a member of the NBA Development League. Center Dwayne Mitchell helped with that win as he finished with 16 points and five assists, while forward Jeff Horner and Mike Efevberha added 15 points respectively. 

The Wizards, 0-1 on the season also had five players in double figures lead by first round draft pick forward Carlos Powell with 22 pts and Five assist. Veteran Maurice Baker finished the evening with 20 pts Starting forward Dontell Jefferson and center Kevin lyde nailed a double double in the loss as Jefferson had 18 points and dished 13 assists while Lyde had 14 pts and 18 rebounds. 

The Dakota Wizards return to action tomorrow night as they play the Iowa Energy again at the Bismarck Civic Center, Tip off set for 7:00 pm CT.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*14ers Top Arsenal with Big Second Half*

DENVER - Nov. 23, 2007 - The Colorado 14ers opened up the 2007-2008 NBA Development League season with a 120-113 victory over the Anaheim Arsenal. Colorado moves to 1-0 with the win, while Anaheim falls to 0-1 with the loss. 
The 14ers used a big second half surge to hold off Anaheim, outscoring the Arsenal 68-55 after halftime to take the win. Elton Brown scored 16 of his 24 points after the break, and pulled down a game high 12 rebounds for Colorado in the win. Kaniel Dickens led all scorers with 27 points on the night for the 14ers.

"We used the altitude to our advantage tonight," said 14ers Head Coach Joe Wolf. "The guys stuck in there and did a nice job recovering from a mistake prone first half."

Anaheim jumped out to nine point lead early in the second quarter, led by point guard Davin White. He scored 12 of his 23 points in the first half in helping the Arsenal to an eight point halftime advantage. Dickens countered with 16 first half points of his own to keep Colorado in the game.

The backcourt tandem of White and Guillermo Diaz combined for 47 points, but it wasn't enough to hold off Colorado's fourth quarter surge. The 14ers finished with a 40 point period to cap off the season opening win. 

Anaheim returns home to take on the Utah Flash in the Arsenal's home opener tomorrow night. Colorado will host the Idaho Stampede at the Broomfield Event Center on Saturday. 

About the 14ers: The 14ers are in their second season after winning the D-League Western Division Post-Season Championship in 2007. Colorado set very high standards in its first season in the NBA Development League with a long list of honors. In 2006-2007 the 14ers became only the second team in D-League history to have three players named as All D-League First Team Performers when Louis Amundson, Elton Brown, and Von Wafer were recognized by the league's coaches. Amundson also took home Rookie of the Year Honors, while Brown led the D-League in rebounding and double-double performances on the season. Colorado also placed a league high five players in the first ever NBA Development League All-Star Game in 2007, with Amundson, Brown, and Wafer all being selected along with Pooh Jeter and Rick Rickert. Head Coach Joe Wolf was also chosen as the first ever Western Division All-Star Coach for the game in Las Vegas. Jeter also went on to be named as an Honorable Mention All D-League Performer in 2007. To date the 14ers have had five GATORADE NBA Call-Ups in team history, with Louis Amundson now playing for the Philadelphia 76ers, Von Wafer for the Denver Nuggets, and Eddie Gill with the New Jersey Nets.

For more information on the 2007-2008 14ers schedule and team, log on to www.14ershoops.com. Tickets for all 14ers home games at the Broomfield Event Center are available at all Ticketmaster outlets, 303-830-TIXS, and at www.ticketmaster.com.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Vipers Slither Past Toros*

The Rio Grande Valley Vipers opened up their first ever season in the NBA Development League with a 104-97 victory over the Austin Toros Friday night at Dodge Arena. The Vipers who were without Rockets assignee Steve Novak outscored the Toros 32-25 in the third quarter and held the lead for the remainder of the game. The Vipers welcomed over 5,000 fans into the Dodge Arena for the first ever 
Former University of Texas guard Gabe Muoneke led the way for the Vipers with 31 points including an impressive 14 of 18 showing from the foul line. Vipers first round pick CJ Watson added 28 points, nine rebounds and four assists despite missing a majority of the first quarter after picking up two quick fouls. Starting center and former NAIA Player of the Year Jarred Merrill added 15 for the Vipers as three Rio Grande players finished in double figures.

"We got great minutes from a lot of guys tonight," Vipers Head Coach Bob Hoffman said. " CJ and Gabe were huge for us tonight but we played everyone and they all helped contribute to what we're trying to do here. I am very pleased with our effort tonight.

The Toros received solid contribution from starting guard Keith Langford who finished with a team high 28 points and seven rebounds. Five Toros finished with double figures including 13 apiece from Kevin Pittsnoggle and another former Longhorn Kenton Paulino. 

The Vipers will take on the Bakersfield Jam on Sunday afternoon at 5pm to complete their brief two-game home stand. The Toros will travel back home to Austin for a Saturday night tilt with the Jam.

The Rio Grande Valley Vipers are an expansion team in the NBA Development League (NBA D-League). The D-League is the official minor league of the National Basketball Association. Now in its seventh season, the D-league will have 14 teams that will play a 50 game schedule. The teams include Albuquerque Thunderbirds (NM), Anaheim Arsenal (CA), Austin Toros (TX), Bakersfield Jam (CA), Colorado 14ers (Broomfield), Dakota Wizards (Bismarck, ND), Fort Wayne Mad Ants (IN), Idaho Stampede (Boise), Iowa Energy (Des Moines), Los Angeles D-Fenders (CA), Sioux Falls Skyforce (SD) and Tulsa 66ers (OK) and Utah Flash (Orem). The Vipers NBA affiliates are the Houston Rockets, Cleveland Cavaliers and the New Orleans Hornets.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Mad Ants drop opener*

The Fort Wayne Mad Ants lost their inaugural season opener to the Tulsa 66ers 86-94 at the Allen County War Memorial Coliseum. The 66ers came out strong and took a demanding 22-10 lead in the first quarter lead by Ramon Sessions who is on assignment from the Milwaukee Bucks. The Mad Ants rallied a comeback with back to back 3's from Roderick Wilmont late in the first quarter which sparked the Ants comeback bringing them within one, but it wasn't enough. Sessions who finished the first half with 23pts scored nine out of Tulsa's eleven points in the second quarter to put them up at the half by one. The 66ers outscored the Ants 10-4 in the third quarter and dominated the remainder of the game. The 66ers lead by as many as 14 points. Tulsa had four players in double digits lead by Sessions with 28 points and 8 rebounds. Wilmont lead the Mad Ants off the bench with 24 points shooting 45% from behind the arc.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Thunderbirds Defeat Stampede 94 - 92 in Home Opener*

Albuquerque, N.M., November 23, 2007 - The Albuquerque Thunderbirds defeated the Idaho Stampede 94 - 92 in their first game of the 2007 - 2008 season. The win also ushered in the Jeff Ruland era as the Thunderbirds new head coach. Lance Allred led all scorers in a losing effort for the Stampede with 30 points and 9 rebounds. 
The Thunderbirds were led in scoring by Daniel Horton who had 24 points, with 16 in the 4th quarter. Albuquerque had three other scorers in double digits, Josh Gross with 20 to go along with 8 rebounds, Darvin Ham had 14 points and Ali Berdiel pitched in 10 points off the bench. 

"It was a great way for us to open the season with a win like this," Coach Ruland said, "but we still have a lot of work to do, I'm just glad to have this win."

The game also marked the beginning of the Thunderbirds career for two New Mexico locals, Serge Angounou and Elijah Ingram. Serge, a graduate of Rio Grande High School, had 7 points and former Aggie Ingram pitched in 5 points for the Thunderbirds. 

Abdul Mills took the opening tip off and laid it in for the Thunderbirds first points of the 2007 - 2008 season. Albuquerque built off its early two point advantage by shooting over 50 % from the floor in the first quarter, including 3 for 3 from three point range. Idaho managed to keep it close by hitting all seven first quarter free throws. The score after one was Thunderbirds 26, Stampede 19. 

Allred led all scorers in the second quarter scoring 10 of Idaho 26 second quarter points. The Stampede held the Thunderbirds to 33 percent shooting in the quarter while they shot 50 percent from the floor to take a 45 - 40 halftime lead. 

Despite Idaho's 60 percent shooting average in the third quarter Albuquerque still managed to outscore them 26 - 23, bringing the score after 3 quarters to; Idaho 68, Albuquerque 66. The real story of the quarter though was the ejection of Idaho's Marcus Campbell, with just over 4 minutes left in the quarter Campbell elbowed the Thunderbirds James Smith in the back of the head drawing an immediate ejection. 

The Thunderbirds hit the road for their next three games at Indiana, Iowa and Idaho before returning home to take on the Colorado 14ers on December 7th and 8th. Both game times are set for 7:00pm at Tingley Coliseum. All Thunderbirds games can be heard on KBZU 96.3 "The Buzz" FM. Idaho continues their three game road trip at Colorado on Saturday, November 24th. 

Thunderbirds 2007-08 season tickets are on sale now and can be purchased at abqtbirds.com or at the Thunderbirds front office at 111 Lomas Blvd. NE, Suite 240, Albuquerque, NM 87102. For premium or group seating call the Thunderbirds office at (505) 265-DUNK. 

The Thunderbirds stay focused on the community by participating in community events such as the Read to Achieve Program as well as D-League Cares. In the past two seasons the Thunderbirds have worked almost 3,000 hours in the community, staying dedicated to Albuquerque and New Mexico.

The NBA Development League is the NBA's official minor league, and the first-ever basketball league with direct affiliations to NBA teams. Now in its seventh season the D-League's goals are to provide affordable, NBA-caliber entertainment to fans of its 14 teams, as well as continue to develop players, coaches, referees and front-office personnel for the NBA. As the single source for in-season player "call-ups" to the NBA, fans of the D-League enjoy the highest caliber of basketball played outside the NBA. In fact, former D-League players represented 10 percent of NBA players on 2007-08 opening day rosters, numbering 44 in total. In addition, the D-League has produced 25 percent of current NBA referees and 16 current NBA coaches, including head coach Sam Vincent with the Charlotte Bobcats. The D-League is an innovative and rapidly growing sports property that also serves as an experimental testing ground for new initiatives of the NBA and its teams, provides continuing education and professional development resources for its players, and is committed to serving its local communities through D-LEAGUE CARES and grassroots efforts. 

Individually, the Thunderbirds have had two player call-ups, two front office call-ups, two training staff call-ups and three call-ups from the Storm Chasers Dance and Cheer squad.

Designed to help grow the sport of basketball both domestically and internationally, the D-League offers NBA-quality basketball and fun, family entertainment at affordable prices. For additional information on the NBA Development League, visit NBADLEAGUE.com.


----------

